# सामान्य मंच > धर्म >  हनुमान बाहुक --- गोस्वामी तुलसीदास जी कि रचना

## satyendra85

गोस्वामी तुलसीदास जी के एक बार बाह  में पीड़ा हो गयी थी ,तब तुलसीदास जी ने हनुमान बाहुक कि रचना की , ऐसा मन जाता है कि आज भी यदि किसी इंसान के शारारिक पीड़ा हो तो हनुमान बाहुक का विधि सहित पूजन ,व् पठन  करंने  से पीड़ा दूर हो जाती है !

                                     श्री हनुमते नमः 
 सिंधु तरन , सिय सोच हरण , रवि बालवरण -तनु !
भुज विशाल , मूर्ति कराल कालहु को काल जणू !!
गहन दहन निर दहन -लंक निःसंक ,बैंक भुव !
जातुधान बलवान मान मददवन  पवनसुत !!
कह तुलसीदास सेवत सुमरत सुलभ ,
सेव हित संतत निकट !
गुण गनत नमत सुमिरत जपत ,
समन सकल संकट बिकट !!

----------


## satyendra85

स्वर्ण सैल संकास कोटि रवि तरुण तेज़ घन!

उर बिसाल भुजदंड चाँद नख बज्र तन !!
पिंग नयन भृकुटि कराल रसना दसानन !
कपीस केस , करकस लंगूर , खल दल बल भानन !
कह तुलसी दास बस जासु  उर ,
मारुतसुत मूर्ति बिकट !
संताप पाप तेहि पुरुष पाहि ,
 सपनेहु नहीं आवत निकट

----------


## Vishnu.Raj

Apne pura kyu nhi kiya dost

----------

